# Feeding plan for weanling donkeys?



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Well, the donkey rescue is in full swing. Brought 6 more home yesterday 
This brings it to a total of 8 out of 13 transferred to our farm so farm.
I have separated out the one older jenny who needs her feed soaked, and the others are all eating coastal hay.

My question is what to feed the weanlings. All of the babies are old enough to wean, and their mothers would be better off if they weren't nursing anymore, so I want to separate the youngins and feed them whatever they need to keep growing strong. The babies all appear to be in decent weight. I have been reading online and it seems that weanlings can benefit from 50% alfalfa/ 50% grass hay blend, and some folks also feed them a couple handfuls of crimped or steamed oats each day.

I've never had equines so young before. I know they have different caloric and protein needs than horses, but there isn't that much info online about exactly how to feed them.

Appreciate any and all thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

All these years, my menu has been the same for horses, mules, donkeys. Open mares, pregnant mares, lactating mares, foals, weanlings, geldings, sire. The steer I rode and drove was also on the same menu. Bermuda grass hay and DE, both free choice fed. When I lived in Texas, it was Coastal hay.

Altho donkeys shouldn't have grain, I've never grained any of my equine. In spite of the tough mountain riding I do, I've been told if they don't need it, don't give it. Was also told this by a vet with an equine nutrition degree. So far, I've seen no need, and it's been over 30 years.

I don't stall, pen, corral. All roam free on the acreage within the perimeter fence. Weanlings saved for sale until they had saddle time were roaming on their own acreage with some geldings.

All these years the DE (food grade diatomaceous earth) has kept the stock free of sickness and diseases. Not even colic here. No vet bills. Love it! )

Good luck in your endeavor in these not so great economic times. It's certainly something that's needed in some areas.

Central Arizona. (Not a big donkey area).


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

excellent quality hay should do them fine if they are in good condition


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Baby HORSE equines are supposed to get 14-16% protein, free choice roughage & minerals, and lots and lots of love and handling ;-)

Now, Baby DONKEY equines I'm not sure, but would imagine _might_ be able to fulfill their protein requirement with a good Alfalfa/grass hay (the alfalfa providing the protein).

I would be of the mind to feed conservatively and re-evaluate body condition every 10 days. Any weanie seeming not grow as fast as the others or presenting with extra ribs, etc, could be pulled for a special "lunch" each day of a handful or two of a junior feed.

Also be mindful that the more robust weanies may sift through the hay and pick out the alfalfa bits and leave only grass for the meek ones.....


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Alfalfa is a definite no-no! You don't need vet bills.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Rogo said:


> Alfalfa is a definite no-no! You don't need vet bills.


Huh? I lived in Wisconsin for 20 years and all we fed was Alfalfa and Alfalfa mix because that's all there WAS. Bred over 14 mares and produced over 30 foals and never had a single vet bill related to having "problems" feeding Alfalfa.

Alfalfa is only a problem if it is not fed _responsibly_ and it's nutrient value not taken into consideration when you are developing your ration.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

I've never fed alfalfa to my horses, donkeys, mules. But they REALLY stress no alfalfa for the donkeys.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I think with donkeys, you have to stress protein overload.

Start small and work up. Go slow. With Fenix, we had originally planned to add grain to her feed, but she's doing so well on what she's currently getting, I've stopped increasing the amount and don't plan on changing it to add grain. 

You may find that free fed bermuda, minerals, and dewormings work just fine and you don't need to add the grain. Or, in a couple of weeks, you may decide they might benefit from a little extra and then you can look at your options for that.

With the mothers that are drying off, be careful about increasing their feed until they're dried off. An increase in protein or feed will cause them to increase their milk production and delay drying off(and increase their discomfort). So definitely just bermuda hay for them at least for a couple of weeks until they stop milk production.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Just wanted to pop in with a baby donk feeding update 
I picked up another load of donkeys this week, including a youngster in the range of 3-4 months old (best guess as previous owner has no idea when babies were born). I intended to bring her momma with us to the farm, but momma was the only donkey that absolutely refused to load for us.
So, I have this little jenny that should still be nursing part time (she has been eating hay with her momma for awhile now), but she is presently without her momma. 
I am feeding her nice grass hay and supplementing with a little Purina Equine Junior until I can get her mom moved and the two of them back together.

One more donkey to move, then the transfer from their old home will be complete.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

Have to agree that no alfalfa is best for young equines. The calcium will affect the tendons, real easy to get epiphisitus going. Makes for VERY upright pasturns. Calcium intake can be balanced with feeding other food items, like wet beet pulp which provides phosphorus. But straight alfalfa hay is a big reason for so many young horse problems, especially when grain feed is also part of their diet. We see the results all the time in hurting 3-4 year olds trying to show, broke-down 6-8 year olds who can't go anymore. Pretty sad.

Donkeys are MADE to subsist on poor rations in their native countries. Weeds and tufts of plants FAR APART so they get lots of exercise, but not that much in rich quantity feed.

Feeding young donkeys grass hay, no grain, is going to be much better for their long-term health than being kind and feeding grain, rich hay. They will mature slower, over a longer time, so there is no weight overload with fat body on small, soft bones. Donkeys are NOT mature until 5-6years old! 

While this last baby jenny is 3-4 months old, she IS old enough to wean, does NOT need grain. You should stop the grain feeding, let her graze poor pasture or eat hay. In the natural setting, foals may not be weaned until 6 months or so, still getting a drink now and again. However nutrition studies show that mother equine, horse, donkey, is NOT providing much in actual benefits from nursing. Milk has almost no value after the 3 month time from foaling. Young animal CAN easily be weaned, usually is in commercial show barns, for early handling, getting broodmare rebred and only feeding herself and unborn foal.

SOCIALLY, leaving foal on for a longer time will get them better-minded, quieter, understanding herd mechanics to live as a real horse/donkey with others.

With all your rescued donkeys, you need to be checking them with "a personal touch" to constantly evaluate body conditon. I am going to say that you sticking finger in fur to find ribs SHOULD be easy. Ribs should not have to take deep probing to find on animals in good condtion body. Should have no round fat ridge running along under mane, which is a fat storage area. No fat lumps at the top of tail area. Signs of obesity.

Laugh if you like, but donkey SHOULD be considered an athlete, kept in a fit, athletic body condition so they WILL run and play easily. Thinner animals are much less likely to founder. 

Summer grazing NEEDS to be limited EVERY DAY, after they get acclimated back to having grass available. Take a LONG TIME to get them back on the grass, so sudden load of grazed grass doesn't shock the body used to having hay diet. 

Donkey metabolism is designed for that poor grazing of original countries, not this GREAT American pasture they now have. Dry lot will be a needed tool to prevent obesity in your donkey collection, old and young when pasture is good.

Have you got all the boy donkeys in paddock apart from the jenny's? Jacks that have not been gelded could be breeding the Jenny's, even if not quite a year old. And a breeding Jack can be VERY nasty, bite and kick to kill. Sure not something you want around, or developing in young animals. Get them gelded ASAP, for safety.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Thank you, Goodhors, for your detailed comments 

Yes, jennies are separated from the two teenage jacks that are old enough to breed. The other two jacks are weanlings and will be going to their new home in the next week or so. Their new owner will be gelding them ASAP.

I laughed at your mention of my "donkey collection"  I'm not *planning* on keeping them all, lol.


----------

